# The Honest Kitchen



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am thinking of maybe trying this stuff, have any of you used it? Thoughts?  Super shiny coats and dogs that sprout wings and start flying after eating it? Ok, ok, I'm being silly, but really, any feedback?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The lady that checks in on my dogs uses this stuff. I have heard really great things about this product. My three hate the stuff turn their noses at it!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried a few samples of it. I didn't like it due to the fact that it was very messy for the dogs to eat.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

its mushy, but you could always add it to some of their usual meal. I do home cooking for my three, and let me tell you that sometimes I swear the look on their faces are telling to you know *#% self! but no the honest kitchen is good.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use Honest Kitchen a lot and love it (and Bailey loves it too...but he is not picky at all!) I like the company and the quality of the ingredients so I'm definitely a big fan of THK. I rotate Bailey's food every month or two, amongst various types of frozen raw and dehydrated raw...THK is a regular part of his rotation. I've used Love, Zeal and Embark. All are great and I would say Bailey likes the taste of all equally. It is messy as Lisa already mentioned but not a huge problem for us. 

You may have to monitor how yours do on the protein though because it may be a bit rich for some Malts.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I ordered a few small samples from their website, I'm kinda excited  I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I had a sample of it and it's very watery. The quality does appear excellent though! It's just pretty soupy and gets all over the face  here's a few pics from my phone since I'm still out of the country. 

let us know how Rocky and Tucker like it!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I ordered samples a while back for my boys and they both LOVED the stuff. I plan on ordering some more and maybe just try mixing it with their kibble. I did that before and they loved it that way. Also if you mix it with less water, it isn't quite as messy. I tried it that way as well. Let us know how your fluffs like it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine wouldn't did not like it.... And Gus would pick out the bananas and leave them all over the floor LOL

it's like watery oatmeal and does get stuck to their faces.

But I did like the company and the food is a nice idea


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ok, I need to check this out...I'm always on the hunt for a good food. Charlie gets bored pretty fast.
Do you guys think I could mix it with his kibble? Would the protein levels get really high that way?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Ok, I need to check this out...I'm always on the hunt for a good food. Charlie gets bored pretty fast.
> Do you guys think I could mix it with his kibble? Would the protein levels get really high that way?


From reading I know there are people who mix it with kibble, some of the formulas have higher protein content then others, many are very reasonable. I do know that high quality protein with higher water content is not as worrisome as kibble with no water and high protein content (especially from low quality sources). I really think protein content is misunderstood, even for small breeds, but, perhaps I'm wrong. I am no expert.

Still, I always rotate formulas and with the different levels within the brand, I am not personally worried about one formula being higher.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I made my boyfriend try some.... hehehe I know!!! he didnt like it. I wonder if thats why my three wont eat it


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

They love it! The samples came in today and they had it for dinner.  I got the DH to agree to let me keep it as regular for one of there meals (after he suggested I just start feeding them gold). He kinda thought it was neat once he saw them really chowing down on it  Rocky kept circling his bowl to try to get every last bit. We had the LOVE formula tonight. I have it and a sample box of KEEN on hand, I will order a full box of one of the all life stages formulas in a few days. I'm excited!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> They love it! The samples came in today and they had it for dinner.  I got the DH to agree to let me keep it as regular for one of there meals (after he suggested I just start feeding them gold). He kinda thought it was neat once he saw them really chowing down on it  Rocky kept circling his bowl to try to get every last bit. We had the LOVE formula tonight. I have it and a sample box of KEEN on hand, I will order a full box of one of the all life stages formulas in a few days. I'm excited!!


You're funny Shelly, you get as excited about "dog food" as my hubby does for "people food" if I have a question about food for the dog's, I'm coming straight to you!! LOL


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> You're funny Shelly, you get as excited about "dog food" as my hubby does for "people food" if I have a question about food for the dog's, I'm coming straight to you!! LOL



Haha I am a little obsessed :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Honest kitchen is a hit with Gustave. He gets kibble for lunch and dinner but his breeder wanted him to eat wet food at least for one meal till he turns an year old. He gets Fromm canned food which he loves and now he loves honest kitchen just as much.

I am very happy about this since I find it to be a lot less messy than canned food.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

This looks messy  xx


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just ordered the Embark and Force flavors in the 4oz sizes and will try those out. I'm thinking of using a touch less water so that it's not so soupy and messy. I think Obi is getting bored of his Fromm kibble so I want to vary it up a little. I'll report back how he likes it. 

*What flavors do your pups like best (for those who feed THK)? and how much do you prepare at once? how much does your dog eat in one meal (dry amount prior to adding water?) What do you do with the leftover? Does anyone stick it in the fridge and feed for a few days?*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I just ordered the Embark and Force flavors in the 4oz sizes and will try those out. I'm thinking of using a touch less water so that it's not so soupy and messy. I think Obi is getting bored of his Fromm kibble so I want to vary it up a little. I'll report back how he likes it.
> 
> What flavors do your pups like best (for those who feed THK)? and how much do you prepare at once? how much does your dog eat in one meal (dry amount prior to adding water?) What do you do with the leftover? Does anyone stick it in the fridge and feed for a few days?


 
I got samples, I don't remember of what , but they loved it. Then I ordered a big box of Thrive, they loved it. Then Tucker didn't want to eat it anymore, then Rocky started to get picky, then Rocky threw it up all over the place. I don't think there is anything wrong with the food, I think it's my dogs  We have a large box, they will finish it!

I normally do equal parts of powder and water. The Thrive, from what I understand, is not always the most popular, taste-wise with dogs. I guess it's a bit different as it has quinoa to make it gluten free. I will continue to use THK as something different for the dogs now and then.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave loves all flavors. Gustave loves anything that can be eaten, and some things that can't, haha! 

We've tried all flavors except the vegetarian one and currently Gustave eats Thrive and Embark, mostly because they are 'all life stages'. 

I eyeball the amount but I would say he gets about 4 tbps AFTER mixing with water. Sometimes I mix twice that amount and put the leftover in the fridge for the next morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the info! We received the 4oz trial sizes of Force and Embark today. I gave Obi some of the Force flavor. I did 1/8 cup dry + eyeballed the water until it was an oatmeal consistency. The problem last time I think was 1. Too much water and 2. Obi didn't like the Thrive flavor.

The result? He LoVED it! I put it over his kibble and he even ate the kibble that was underneath. I think I may do kibble in AM and THK in the PM once we gradually get his GI Tract used to it . 

The Force flavor is 21% protein, 15%fat on dry matter basis and the Embark flavor is 29% protein and 18%. Both are grain free, human grade. Cage free, free range poultry with non-gmo produce!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Also, I was thinking of transitioning him up to 1/4 cup per meal (this is equal to 4tbsp while dry) which is equal to 112-122 calories per 1/4 cup of food. Does this sound about right? Do your dogs seem full with that amount?

Aastha, this seems like how much Gustave gets in one meal (but he's a puppy still so I know you feed him three times a day).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I increased his intake since I last posted this. I feel like I'm always shooting blind with his food intake but somehow he is at ideal weight so far. 

I think for his age and weight we need to aim for 300ish kcals/day. He gets 1/4th cup Fromm kibble divided between lunch and dinner which is 100ish kcals. 

Now he gets 1/4th cup Honest Kitchen (dry) mixed with equal parts water for breakfast, which should be 140 calories. That makes it 240 calories. He also gets plenty of treats everyday. 

I really don't know if I'm feeding him the right amount. He isn't chubby and is growing at a good rate, so something's probably working. Please let me know if you guys see something off here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ordered some trial sizes today...wish me luck!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I ordered a sample of the THK Preference and also a 2lb bag of Sojo's grain free since they didn't have samples to purchase but the bag was only $12.99 i prefer the mixes that you add your own protein. I love the Fromm but it just has too many ingredients for Chloe she does have some food allergies and she's been itching like crazy and Noelle is tear staining like crazy (she's never had a problem with tear staining even when teething). I did order California Natural the Venison grain free and Lamb grain free very limited ingredients and moderate protein and fat and that's what Chloe needs but when she poops it's very dry and sort of white in color so now i've been feeding one meal of California Natural with Pet Fresh Vital sprinkled on top and one meal of Pet Fresh Vital so that they have more moisture in their meals. I would continue with the Pet Fresh Vital but the store where i buy it from will no longer be carrying it and the other store is about an hour away so i bought the last 2 rolls the one store had. They all did so well on NB LID but with the sweet potatoes being more than likely from China, since when i called NB and spoke with a CSR and they wouldn't tell me the source from where the sp came from i wasn't willing to take a chance.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I give Daisy the Honest Kitchen Force once a day. I use a 1/3 measuring cup and only fill it 3/4 full, then I add water a little at the time until I get the consistency of guacamole. If she digs at her bowl afterwards, then I give her some Fromm kibble. The other daily feeding I give about 1/4-1/3 c. of the Fromm. THK isn't messy if you don't make it watery. I think it is a good food and my dog loves it. One big box has lasted a long time.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I spoke too soon! Obi still likes the Force flavor but only when it's not too watery and when it is cooled down. Also, he wants it in his little dish one or two spoonfuls at a time!!! Can we say Spoiled?!?! I'm going to try serving it cooled down tomorrow but all in one bowl and see how that goes :sheesh: 

Poops are normal on it with an aggressive increase to 1/4cup dry THK (becomes more after water is added) for dinner. He gets Fromm 1/4 cup for breakfast.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I ordered a sample of the THK Preference and also a 2lb bag of Sojo's grain free since they didn't have samples to purchase but the bag was only $12.99 i prefer the mixes that you add your own protein. I love the Fromm but it just has too many ingredients for Chloe she does have some food allergies and she's been itching like crazy and Noelle is tear staining like crazy (she's never had a problem with tear staining even when teething). I did order California Natural the Venison grain free and Lamb grain free very limited ingredients and moderate protein and fat and that's what Chloe needs but when she poops it's very dry and sort of white in color so now i've been feeding one meal of California Natural with Pet Fresh Vital sprinkled on top and one meal of Pet Fresh Vital so that they have more moisture in their meals. I would continue with the Pet Fresh Vital but the store where i buy it from will no longer be carrying it and the other store is about an hour away so i bought the last 2 rolls the one store had. They all did so well on NB LID but with the sweet potatoes being more than likely from China, since when i called NB and spoke with a CSR and they wouldn't tell me the source from where the sp came from i wasn't willing to take a chance.


Debbie, let us know how Sojos and THK compare! And how do you figure out the right ratio of protein? I remember researching some old threads where Crystal had some conversion rate... I am interested in the Preference flavor but just want to make sure I'd be adding correctly.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, i've tried both THK Preference, just ordered a sample box so i only used it as a topper on the kibble and they really liked it. I didn't use the full amount of water that was recommended so it wouldn't be so soupy and so didn't have the really messy faces. I didn't really like the smell nor the looks of it, it's just so GREEN! I made some Sojo's Grain Free Fruits and Veggies yesterday and it's recommended to put in fridge o/n that way everything can rehydrate. I added the recommended amount of water and checked on how the food was rehydrating and i added a little more water. I read reviews where some didn't let it rehydrate enough and their pups were drinking quite a bit more water. The Sojo's looks and smells really good like a stew. I put some over their kibble for their breakfast and dinner and they hate really well except Noelle (i just think she didn't like how chunky it was, THK isn't really chunky). This weekend i'm going to go ahead run some of the dry food through a coffee grinder to see if that might appeal to Noelle better and mix with a protein. I'll report back as to how well the kids like the Sojo's when i add the protein and how well Noelle does with the food not being so chunky (she tends to be my pickier one).


----------

